# Bacon, parsleysauce ...



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

I kept this dish (student challenge) very simple. Usually we poor parsleysauce over our potatoes and throw in some bacon slices = one big mess that taste great :hungry: Another variation is breaded fried bacon. I tried to do a mix of several things, fried pigskin, baked bacon (3 hours on low heat), potatoe, parsley, bechamel and breadcrust with bacon flavor. 







Didn't want to poor sauce on the plate so I had to figure out a way to disguise it. I ended up using the fried breaded ball for this (the bechamel is inside the ball and you got to cut it open for it to show). The next picture shows how.






Maybe not the best dish but once again I had to think out of the box = learning process. Managed to do this the same day I got the idea, so I'm pleased :lol2:


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 25, 2012)

very nice!

-AJ


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh my, bacooooooooooooooooon.

Looks superb!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 25, 2012)

Really excellent!


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm hungry.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 25, 2012)

This was not what I expected when I opened this post, but very cool. 

k.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW, thats awesome!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy beat me to it -- awesome!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep coming back to this post and trying to figure out how one would go about making a perfect bead ball let alone one with gravy in it.. and well.. Im just amazes and bedazzled.. and super impressed. Great photos also peco


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 25, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> I keep coming back to this post and trying to figure out how one would go about making a perfect bead ball let alone one with gravy in it.. and well.. Im just amazes and bedazzled.. and super impressed. Great photos also peco


I suspect it was made, then frozen and then deep fried to cook


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the "secret" is to roll a butterball - then roll it in a mix of breadcrumbs and egg. Put it in the freezer for approx. 20 minutes. Make a hole with a needle (all the way into the butter). Now fry it, the butter will melt - dry ball on a piece of cloth. When plating inject the bechamel into the ball (you already made the tiny thole before you fried) and voila :nunchucks:

I took the same ingrediences and played a little more. Same stuff - different outcome.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2012)

amazing plating and photograph. Your very talented! Thanks for the info. Its just too cool!


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> amazing plating and photograph. Your very talented! Thanks for the info. Its just too cool!



Thanks, I'm trying ...


----------



## don (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicely done. Also impressed with the variations. Doing many takes with the same ingredients requires creativity for sure.


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks awesome!

If only our teacher hadn't sucked and we'd actually get time to get good stuff like this together.

Hell, i'll try this later. It seems like quite a bit of waste of butter, and oil. But that result makes it worth it.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> If only our teacher hadn't sucked and we'd actually get time to get good stuff like this together.



Thanks, well I started as an apprentice in May last year. Never cooked before, no real tutoring, especially on the subject plating - just jump in, try things out - and you will be fine for sure


----------



## K-Fed (Feb 25, 2012)

I love it! I don't get to do stuff like this often enough as our usual clientelle at the CC are "just feed me" people that wouldn't appreciate let alone understand food this involved.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 25, 2012)

I really look forward to your posts. Thanks for sharing your techniques.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I really look forward to your posts. Thanks for sharing your techniques.



You are welcome ... more to come


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking good, the second one especially.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Looking good, the second one especially.



First one was more a matter of technique - the ball ....


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> First one was more a matter of technique - the ball ....



The first one is very _impressive_, but for me the second one is more appealing.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> The first one is very _impressive_, but for me the second one is more appealing.


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> Thanks, well I started as an apprentice in May last year. Never cooked before, no real tutoring, especially on the subject plating - just jump in, try things out - and you will be fine for sure



Oh, i got the impression you were in culinary school. Yeah, i kinda have that deal with a restaurant here in Sweden, AG. I come there when i have time and help out. There i mostly work on the tempo, steal recipes, get contacs and get my foot in. I love that place. It's awesome. And it's simple - no ********, good quality food. I've gotten to meet lots of interesting people there too.

I've learned more there in a few weeks than culinary school has taught me the last three years. It was a good school the first year, but then the culinary teacher up and left, he was awesome. Then we got this one. Not good at all. Neither in teachings, neither in likability. He's gotten a shitload of people wanting to abandon the restaurant business. Most of which are the few students i think will be able to handle the business.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Candle,

I'm in school right now but I guess we are educated in a different way. I started as an apprentice in May 2011. Then worked until January this year. Started in school and will go back to work in the middle of March. Then next January I will go to school again etc. ...


----------



## The Edge (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like you have a real talent for plating! I play around with it every time I cook but nothing ever comes out looking that well. Keep up the good work, and keep the pictures coming ! Definitely giving me ideas on how to improve.


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> Candle,
> 
> I'm in school right now but I guess we are educated in a different way. I started as an apprentice in May 2011. Then worked until January this year. Started in school and will go back to work in the middle of March. Then next January I will go to school again etc. ...



Yeah, your school is much better. We have too little actual work-experiance in our school, 4 weeks at a time, two times a year.

And our teacher don't even allow us to choose the place we want to be at ourselves. Completely worthless. 
And we don't get to experiment or do something interesting when we're in school. It's prolonged basics, then just repetition of the same old things.

Complete ********, taught by an arrogant and dry man.


Now i'm off for a month at Gyldene Freden atleast. Then it's just a few weeks until i can actually try to find a good place to get some real experiance at.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

The Edge said:


> Seems like you have a real talent for plating! I play around with it every time I cook but nothing ever comes out looking that well. Keep up the good work, and keep the pictures coming ! Definitely giving me ideas on how to improve.



Thanks, T ... and I will ... I learn a lot from these experiments


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> And our teacher don't even allow us to choose the place we want to be at ourselves. Completely worthless.
> And we don't get to experiment or do something interesting when we're in school. It's prolonged basics, then just repetition of the same old things.



Same in my school, no plating until next year ... and of course basics - so not that different anyways  Obviously you become what you put into it - hard work, lot's of thinking and practise :cheffry:


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> Same in my school, no plating until next year ... and of course basics - so not that different anyways  Obviously you become what you put into it - hard work, lot's of thinking and practise :cheffry:




But thing is - i'm in the last year. We haven't gotten to do anything - interesting, no playing around with texturas or doing any molecular stuff, and we haven't gotten to do anything more gastronomic. 
I think that's something we should get to play around with, fun and learning. We haven't gotten to learn any of the unrelated skills necessary for a chef - like sharpening or learn about knives. 
Or well, we did have a 10 minute lesson on knives where most was complete ********. 


We have a restaurant where we serve guests - but it's nothing superfancy. Most everything made from the start but it's simple stuff. (Simple is good, but not always. We need variation and to learn different things.) 
Lucky as we are - we are connected to a bigger hotel, so i've learnt more from the chefs there. Especially one that i love. One that believes in me. 



Yeah, that is completely true. Something many people don't realize. Especially in this business, it takes alot of blood, sweat and tears in the beginning.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

It's an ongoing process. I will look into molecular etc. at a later stage. My main focus is to make good tasting food, in reasonable portions and make them look the best I can. As said, I do this on my own (my current headchef sucks big time) - and you can too. I actually only met very few who were willing to make an effort, who study, care etc. and they are very hard to find and hook up with. Seems like you found one, hope you can convince him to spend more time with you. That would be awesome


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> It's an ongoing process. I will look into molecular etc. at a later stage. My main focus is to make good tasting food, in reasonable portions and make them look the best I can. As said, I do this on my own (my current headchef sucks big time) - and you can too. I actually only met very few who were willing to make an effort, who study, care etc. and they are very hard to find and hook up with. Seems like you found one, hope you can convince him to spend more time with you. That would be awesome



Haha, i don't speak about you with the molecular. I spoke of how bad my school is. What i see lacking in my school. 


Yeah, i've got a few actually. Him, and the guys at AG (www.restaurangag.se) who'm i've been spending some time with. And will during the sportsbreak. 
I'm thinking about speaking with Jureskog about learning more from him if i can. Or perhaps if i get to meet Norbert Lang again. 

I've gotten to meet alot of interesting people because of AG, last person of notice that i met was Marin Picard, of Au Pied de Cochon. I regret not speaking to him about apprenticeship on his resturant, in a few years time. 
It would get me out of old safe Sweden where the state provides health-care and everything and get out into the world. To Canada. Which is the North American equivalent of Sweden. But it would be kick-start.



Yes, i've experimented some at home - and will do more now when you posted that pic to motivate me. I'll try to reproduce your recipe some time, i really like the concept of the sauce-filled breadball. 
It looked quite awesome.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure you will end up in the right place. Good luck with the breadcrusted ball - gonna be fun


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> I'm sure you will end up in the right place. Good luck with the breadcrusted ball - gonna be fun



And i bet you will too. It's always good to see more of us young people who actually care about this job.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 25, 2012)

Genius, just as awesome as the deconstructed spaghetti.


----------

